

The Myth of Perfect Markup - mcolyer
http://blog.easel.io/blog/2013/02/15/the-myth-of-perfect-markup/

======
scotty79
HTML is was designed by people who thought of it as ink on the paper on a
single page of a single column magazine. Everything else is stretching it.
People abused HTML tables, then they abused floated DIV-s. First thing that
has anything to do with sane, non-printlike placement of the contents of the
document is flexbox, yet to be consistently implemented.

Delphi 4 (1998, that's around time HTML4.0 was published) had better layout
facilities for designing UX than html had year ago.

